# Gingerbreak 1.2(Need to be updated)



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

Now that we have a new exploit for 602, just wondering if the developer of gingerbreak would update it. I like having an apk to root on the fly.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

You can't. Completely separate exploits (the D3 method isn't even really an exploit). You have to use adb for the D3 method, which means you have to use a computer.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

thread moved. please use developers section for releases only. thanks


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Beat me to it!

It is possible it just seems like it would be easier for users to adb rather then rewrite an app to figure out if you were on the latest GB to first determine the method
then to reboot the device 2-3 times while adding files to the system
unlocking in between

Would be awesome if it's possible, just seems very difficult.


----------

